# Music with bar graph scoring.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I posted to another forum last year about animated bar graph musical scoring on YouTube. It shows pitch, note length, cording, etc. as the music plays. I don't know if it would help kids visualize music or not.

Here is one that shows conventional music score below the bar graph score.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3uh75-OXQo&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=PLD12951B688DB52DD[/ame]

For organ only.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipzR9bhei_o[/ame]

Full symphony. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRgXUFnfKIY&feature=channel[/ame]


----------

